
Show HN: Here is Twitter page showing idea, site hosted at digitalocean - andrewfromx
https://twitter.com/cordbouquet
======
andrewfromx
True or False: if people pay $79.95 for
[https://www.ediblearrangements.com](https://www.ediblearrangements.com) they
will also pay that much for 10 iphone cords.

